# i need a ride!



## Beerguy91 (Apr 4, 2016)

Good morning fellow 2coolers,

is anyone making a run to blue water or to the floaters this Sunday/Monday? Weather could be better but it is shaping up to be doable. If so, do any of yall have room for one more aboard? The go to ride is out of service for the next few weeks getting worked on, and I have a bad case of blue water fever. I have all my own tackle and am fairly experienced offshore. So if any of yall need an extra crew mate or help splitting bait and fuel im your guy!!tuna!


----------

